

40K Ferrite core for sale (auction closed) - davo11
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-40K-FERRITE-COMPUTER-MEMORY-CORE-20-Plane-Stack_W0QQitemZ330282554507QQcmdZViewItem

======
adoyle
We've got a 64K-word TX-2 core memory on display at the MIT Museum. [update -
here's a link <http://tinyurl.com/5mve8b>]

Back in 1975/6 I was using a DEC LSI-11 that had core memory. I forget how
much but it was enough to run FORTRAN.

------
tlrobinson
Nerd porn!

Interesting side note: the term "core dump" came from this sort of memory:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Core_dump>

